# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Hydnophora rigida

## Pedro Azevedo

Hydnophora Rigida

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Verde a Verde Fluorescente

Dieta: Planktivoro

AGressividade: 5

Dificuldade:3

Iluminação : 3/4

Corrente: 3/4

Notas Gerais: A destacar a Grande agressividade, crescimento médio a rápido.
Diferencia-se das outras espécies de Hydnophora pela sua estrutura menos compacta e mais ramificada.

Parametros de água : NEcessitam de Excelente qualidade de água (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

Origem: Indonésia, Fidji

----------

